# Advice for Goat Show?



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I have only shown one goat, one time. The judge was kind, and basically said my goat was great but my showmanship was not. :help: If you were going to tell someone the 3 or 4 MOST important "dos" or "do nots" in the show ring - what are they?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never get between the goat and the judge (think of it like a sandwhich - you and the judge are bread and the goat is the meat)
always move around the front of the goat - never the rear
if the procession stops - set up your goat. You are presenting the goat even if he isnt looking directly at you, make sure the goat is looking its best. (ie, fix legs, and "pinch" down to level the back. Then stand up and hold the goats head up with one hand on collar. I see some people will put their other hand behind their back)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Always keep the goat between you and the judge. Always keep one eye on the judge and one eye on the goats around you (you wont want to be running into anyone) always set your goat when the judge says stop. Knowing your parts the breed of goat you have and the characteristics is a good start for knowledge. 
Depending on your age group the judge will ask health questions breed questions and general knowledge. I have had judges ask me to tell them a part not show.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what the others said, plus; always smile, keep calm and in control of your goat, know the proper way to set her up, and have fun!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

-Always keep eye contact with the judge or as much as possible and smile. Try not to be looking down at the goat the entire time, just occasionally glance.
-When the goats are lined up for the judge to see, always walk around your goat in the front, NOT the rear end. As the judge walks down the row as she passes your goats head, turn toward the goat, then continue turning to the other side. It's easier to show you then to say, but hope that makes sense.
-Make sure as you are walking that your show chain/collar is at the very top of the neck, but not choking the goat.
-smile
-Never get between the goat and the judge as if blocking her viewing of the animal.
-Whenever you stop, quickly stack your goat, don't spend to much time stacking.

Showing is so much fun and once you get a hang of it, it is so rewarding. Hope these tips help...good luck!!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all for the advice! Smile... didn't think of that. I think I was more sporting a "deer in the headlights" demeanor!

My girls are all friendly, but not much for walking on a leash/collar where I want them to go. I bought a "show lead" that is basically a slip chain, so I'll have to try not to choke any of them. I suppose you lose points if you pick them up and carry them, huh. :slapfloor: Okay, seriously, I've got two weeks to practice so I think I can do it!

Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

if you have some friends or family that can play judge that helps too. Have them run their hands over your animal, look in her ears and under her tail. She needs to learn to stay still while being poked and looked at.
And like others said HAVE FUN!
beth


----------

